# Need some help



## cj777 (Nov 17, 2012)

My white leghorn developed some yellow crusty patches on her comb yesterday. I thought she had some food stcuk to it, as I had given her part of a cooked acorn squash yesterday AM .She stayed in the laying box alot, but didn't lay an egg. Today the crusts are back, and she is just standing , not walking around. Don't hear any respiritory problems. I wrapped her in a towel and brought her inside. She naps, but wakes up when i put her down. Any suggestions ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, I just typed in the symptoms you listed on the web and this is what I found. Favus which is a fungus so you would need an antifungal to treat. Also some external parasites can do this but I didn't find anything on which kind those are. Can you post some pics? That would help the others on here to figure out what is going on with her. Glad you separated her right away. Try looking up favus and see if that matches what you have going on with your sweetie. Keep us posted on how she's doing. Good luck.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I googled it for ya too, and that is what I came up with also. Maybe a mild antifungal cream would help it, and I would try an antibiotic if you have some handy, just in case it has gotten infected. And I also read where it is contagious, so do your best biohazard defense against it!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Iodine is a great fungicide. Mix it with some glycerine ( drug store ) and put it in a sprayer or dab it on.


----------



## cj777 (Nov 17, 2012)

She is back to her old self today. Eating and very curious. I got some diatomaceous earth and antifungal cream. Also disinfected everything with Sol-u-guard (melaluca product)Thank you all for your help. She has 1 or 2 crusty patches on her comb, but that is all I've seen. She hasn't laid an egg in a few days, and I noticed her eggs fom a few days ago seem a little thinner shelled than usual. She took a break from laying a few weeks ago and started back recently, and the new batch has quite a few calcium buildup spots on them. ?Too much oyster shell intake? If so ,shouldn't be thin, shold they ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She'll only eat as much oyster shell as she needs. The startup eggs are usually funky looking, so I wouldn't worry too much, Plus, she has been sick. They should start getting better now.


----------

